
Classic IT short jokes collection - alexgotoi
https://blog.sysadminsarena.com/classic-it-short-jokes-collection-great-after-a-busy-day-e5869f6076f8#.9rw8j2411
======
ursus_bonum
Two strings walk into a bar.

The first string says, "I'll have a rum and coke."

The second string says, "Same
here.#uu6€^My¥ZZ~~0◀<bell><bell><bell><tab>000x[,_5"

And the first says, "Sorry, my friend here's not null terminated."

~~~
acheron
An ASCII character walks into a bar. The bartender says "What's wrong?" The
ASCII character frowns and says "I have a parity error." The bartender nods
and says "Yeah, I thought you looked a bit off."

------
johnny_snq
A binary number was walking with it's head down. Some guy asks: Hey, are you
sad? The binary number responds: No, I'm just a bit off...

------
exolymph
I question the decision to format this entire post as <h2> but I like the
jokes :)

~~~
alexgotoi
thank you for your feedback. I also question myself this.

------
qwertyuiop924
I didn't get the ICMP one. Or the RHEL one.

But the .DS_Store joke was great.

~~~
alexgotoi
I think those are inside jokes.

~~~
qwertyuiop924
They're all inside jokes!

~~~
alexgotoi
you got me

------
alexgotoi
Tell us your best!

~~~
DKnoll
Lotus Notes.

